# Billing ultrasound/e-stim combination



## paulabjohnson (Feb 28, 2013)

Our PTs/OTs use a combination ultrasound/e-stim machine.  We can only bill US or e-stim.  Is there a default rule to specify which to bill?   I bill e-stim because it's more money but I don't know if that is the correct thing to do.  Does anyone have a reference for me?


----------

